# Like New Fisher 1000 Tailgate Spreader, Complete Set Up!!



## Harford13 (Dec 20, 2010)

Selling a Fisher 1000 Tailgate Salt Spreader, used one season, garage kept and cleaned after each use. I have both the 3, and 5 flight auger, I ran both bulk and bagged salt with no issues. Has a Vibrator Kit, a flood light, and four flashing red/amber lights on it. I custom made a grate for the top. I have the wiring kit, controller, and it comes with the hitch mount as well as the tailgate mount and all bolts, and manual/ installation instructions. I'm willing to sell this for a reasonable price or trade it for an older in bed hopper or other plowing equipment/accessories. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Harford13 (Dec 20, 2010)

Loaded with Bulk!!


----------



## Lone136 (Sep 18, 2010)

*spreader*

What is your asking price to sale it out right


----------



## Harford13 (Dec 20, 2010)

$1000.00 for everything and it's yours


----------



## Harford13 (Dec 20, 2010)

It's time to start getting ready!!


----------



## Lone136 (Sep 18, 2010)

How far are you from Phily? I live 2hours North of there


----------



## Harford13 (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm about an hour South, 21014 zip code if that helps


----------



## Lone136 (Sep 18, 2010)

I just sent you a Pm with my number


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

He is a great guy to deal with


----------



## Harford13 (Dec 20, 2010)

I have someone local coming to look at this in a few hours, if they no show or don't purchase it I'll be in touch.


----------



## Lone136 (Sep 18, 2010)

Please do, I would have to come down there on a weekend


----------



## Harford13 (Dec 20, 2010)

*Sorry I just got a contract for this season I couldn't turn down so I'm keeping everything for one more season. Thanks for the inquiries*.


----------



## Harford13 (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm relisting this Item as I won't be doing snow removal next year.


----------



## Freddy81 (Oct 28, 2019)

Harford13 said:


> $1000.00 for everything and it's yours


Call me please. 201-254-4844


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Probably sold last post was 2016.


----------



## Freddy81 (Oct 28, 2019)

Freddy81 said:


> Call me please. 201-254-4844


How can I get in contact with you


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Freddy81 said:


> How can I get in contact with you


Get in contact with who? Probably not the OP as he hasn't been around since 2016.
This item was for sale along time ago.


----------

